# linux_base-f10 works only as root



## monty_hall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've just installed Linux_base-f10 on 7.2 diskless.  The machine is a NIS client and nsswitch & yp in /compat/linux/etc have been modified.  Running bash as a domain user hangs, but root works no problem.  I've not had a problem w/ base fc4 linux.  Any explanation?

Regards,

Monty


----------



## DrJ (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd suggest you take this to the -emulation list.  F10 is very new, and is still being debugged.  The lists are a much better vehicle in this case.


----------

